# Primera Liga 18-19 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2008)

Atl. Madrid v Real Madrid

18/10/2008 19:00 BST
  2.70 3.20 2.40 All Bets (25) 
Espanyol v Villarreal

18/10/2008 21:00 BST
  2.75 3.15 2.40 All Bets (23) 
Betis v Mallorca

19/10/2008 16:00 BST
  2.00 3.20 3.50 All Bets (23) 
Gijon v Osasuna

19/10/2008 16:00 BST
  2.55 3.10 2.60 All Bets (23) 
Malaga v Getafe

19/10/2008 16:00 BST
  2.40 3.20 2.70 All Bets (23) 
Santander v D.La Coruna

19/10/2008 16:00 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (23) 
Valencia v Numancia

19/10/2008 16:00 BST
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (21) 
Valladolid v Huelva

19/10/2008 16:00 BST
  1.80 3.25 4.20 All Bets (23) 
Athl.Bilbao v Barcelona

19/10/2008 18:00 BST
  5.75 3.50 1.55 All Bets (25) 
Almeria v Sevilla

19/10/2008 20:00 BST
  2.625 3.10 2.50 All Bets (23)


----------

